# Mason Jar Meals...... anybody?



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Anybody do this, got any recipes?  Looks like a good idea

Freezer & Mason Jar Meals


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Seems to be too much work for what it is....
salad in a jar?
Now if you were prepping food for someone that can't do a lot maybe.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks pretty and all, but I think it's a waste of time and a waste of dishes. You can't really eat taco salad out of a jar unless you want to only eat 1 layer at a time. Why dirty all those jars just to dump it onto a plate or bowl?


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Look on YouTube for a woman named "perbain" ..she has some fabulous meals in a jar ..
I am in process of saving to buy some freeze dried meats from Honeyville Farms so that I can get some of these meals in my pantry ....I have been dehydrating everything I can get my hands on all summer so I can do many of the meals .I Intend to also give some as gifts this Christmas..also 225sage has a lot of meals in a jar ...YouTube is an awesome resource for those of us of a like mindset


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

aftermidnite said:


> Look on YouTube for a woman named "perbain" ..she has some fabulous meals in a jar ..
> I am in process of saving to buy some freeze dried meats from Honeyville Farms so that I can get some of these meals in my pantry ....I have been dehydrating everything I can get my hands on all summer so I can do many of the meals .I Intend to also give some as gifts this Christmas..also 225sage has a lot of meals in a jar ...YouTube is an awesome resource for those of us of a like mindset



Thanks will do


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I set my boy up for the summer of fishing this way but knowing that glass with boys would mean I would have to get new jars I use zip lock bags.

I use dried food and powders and spices. Since they closed the comm. fishing this year he only used a few of them. It worked very well. Last year he had normal food and he cooked for everyone but most of the crew kept going thur his stuff and raiding the ingredieant that it made it hard to joyfully cook for them.. Now this took no space. It did not even look like food let alone something they would like. The boy boiled water and open a zippy checking to see if it was that might have like a smaller zippy with like rice and another for a sause and one for meat and veggies.--He boiled water and ate well--I guess the finish product confused the others. The boy just does not like PB& J for every meal --He like it just fine. To save clean up I had a industial size box of these oven roaster clear bags and he lined the his "cooking" pots and ate out of them and thus had NO cleanup.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure if you're looking for ready to eat things or just meals in jars that all you have to do is boil water. 

For the second type, Chef Tess has tons of great stuff on her site: Chef Tess Bakeresse: Emergency Preparedness and Everyday Convenience COMPLETE Meal- in-A-Jar Mixes (7 day Menu)

P.S. I think the one mentioned above should be 255sage, not 225sage.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Creative Canning

I have made some great things from this site 


PS Thanks for reminding me Callie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You're welcome Vickie! I almost mentioned Creative Canning, but wasn't sure if he wanted to actually can meals or just meal contents, to be cooked later. Thanks for posting it though, it's a great site for canning recipes! 

P.S. TNH, that link doesn't work any more. Here's a better Pinterest link for Mason Jar Meals: http://pinterest.com/search/?q=mason+jar+meals


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's a few ideas... Recipes in a Jar The thread is in the vault over on the S&EP forum.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Spinner said:


> Here's a few ideas... Recipes in a Jar The thread is in the vault over on the S&EP forum.


Thank ya Darllin


----------



## PFS farmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting.....


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting the Creative Canning link Vickie. I'm in the middle of making freezer meals for my DD. She's working on a grandbaby for me, and I'm working on putting some meals together for her. 

I've got 4 chickens I cut up last night, and this link has lots of recipes using chicken breast. I'll probably freeze the meals this time, but it helped me with my "cookers block".


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone is interested - you can dry your own meat, too. I use this site: backpackingchef.com for backpacking recipes, but all of them could be used for meals in a jar as well. They are basicall all inclusive, just boil with water. We've tried many - all were decent, some were quite tasty and the honeymoon chili is delicious. I hadn't considered using them as part of our preparedness, though - thanks for the thought. We ususally have a few of those meals in bags kicking around from summer camping, though and I usually have a mental note of them for a "just in case" moment.


----------

